# Have I Been Scammed?



## mark_midlands (Feb 12, 2007)

just brought this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=120088754214

says its a 5 band as opposed to 2 band

didnt realise they made this watch as a 5 band??

either way im pleased,, just be an added bonus if it picks up the signal from rugby,,, [ as i live in rugby ]


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Didn't I read somewhere that the transmitter was being moved and changed from Rugby to somewhere in Wales









Sheep sh*t power now........but if your lucky Rugby will still be in range, although sheep poop can be pretty weak









But yes.......there are five transmitters worldwide (UK,US,Germany,Japan,Japan), so nothing dodgy in that description.....dunno about the rest of it though.

Best regards David


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Am pretty sure thats a 2 band model, (Japan/USA), if the module is 2924 then it is.

The only 5 band worldwide G in a 5600 style is the GW5500 - there will be a 5 band 5600 at some point, but not yet.

Watch will work of course, just wont get the signals, and that is a good price.

Cheers, D.


----------



## sjo (Jul 5, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that the transmitter was being moved and changed from Rugby to somewhere in Wales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I am aware it's moving from Rubgy to Anthorn in Cumbria - Somewhere in England







(I think the changeover is due next month).

As for the sheep sh*t power I think you've got plenty of them in England so shouldn't be too much of a problem


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

sjo said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't I read somewhere that the transmitter was being moved and changed from Rugby to somewhere in Wales
> ...


Cumbria eh? Does that mean we will still have to learn a new language to work out the time?









I think you were meaning "bull" rather than "sheep" eh?









Best regards David


----------

